# Cleaning dragon stone in  kitchen sink?



## jth12 (22 Aug 2020)

i have a bit of dragon stone and I know that it needs cleaning with water but is it safe to clean in my kitchen sink with tap water?
im worried about the washing up liquid and soap residue etc... any advice?


----------



## Zeus. (22 Aug 2020)

I would not use soap, some weak bleach leave to soak for a while, then scrub, good rinse leave out of tank 24hrs then quick rinse and good to good. If you cant wait 24hrs final soak in bucket of clod water with strong dose of prime - say 5ml per bucket leave 15-20 mins stirring occasionally, then final rinse and good to go


----------



## hypnogogia (22 Aug 2020)

I’d just clean it with plain water and a tooth brush.  If there is any algae on it, use neat liquid carbon and brush that in.  Leave for a few minutes and then wash off. All the algae will be gone after a few days back in the aquarium.


----------



## jth12 (22 Aug 2020)

yh sorry i mistyped i Mean the dragon is new it’s just really dust and will turn the aquarium brown with dust, I wanted to soak it it water or rinse it but I’m worried about soaking it in a sink due to the soap residue.


----------



## Melll (22 Aug 2020)

I would wash it in a bucket or use a hosepipe and blast it outside.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Aug 2020)

Like Mell mentioned, if you've a garden take it outside and hose it with a high pressure nozzle or better still a jet wash. The holes are usually full of dust and detritus...


----------



## hypnogogia (22 Aug 2020)

In that case, what @Melll said.


----------



## jth12 (25 Aug 2020)

sadly i don't have a garden. 
how can i wash them to make sure that no stones have any dust or debris in them just a bucket wash like suggested?
im not sure if this would clean all the debris inside the holes etc...


----------



## Fiske (25 Aug 2020)

Give them a good scrub with water, and boil 'em.


----------



## Melll (25 Aug 2020)

jth12 said:


> sadly i don't have a garden.
> how can i wash them to make sure that no stones have any dust or debris in them just a bucket wash like suggested?
> im not sure if this would clean all the debris inside the holes etc...




I wouldn`t worry too much about it, just wash the rocks as well as you can.  Don`t boil them, they may well just fall apart.


----------



## lazybones51 (26 Aug 2020)

Give your sink a good clean with hot water and washing up liquid, then a good rinse with cold water.  I regularly use my kitchen sink for cleaning glassware, pipes, rocks, trimming plants etc. As long as you start with a clean sink and rinse the items well, you'll have no issues.


----------



## Ruskie (26 Aug 2020)

I soaked mine in a bucket of cold water overnight then just scrubbed them with a toothbrush. I used an old wooden skewer to push thru the holes to remove the stubborn muck/clay inside. Then (if you don’t have a garden) a good blast with the tap will rinse the holes too. Then just repeat as necessary.

If you take your time and repeat this process a few times you’ll be amazed how much crud comes out and how many new holes open up and how much more detailing you’ll see in the stone!


----------



## Melll (26 Aug 2020)

lazybones51 said:


> hot water and washing up liquid,



Please don`t use washing up liquid on anything that goes into the tank.  Dragonstone is dense but has a lot of nooks and crannies that the chemicals can go into and then potentially leach back out into your tank.   Not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2020)

Sink or bucket of water, And you can use a cheap childs battery powered toothbrush from the poundshop. Works really well.


----------



## lazybones51 (26 Aug 2020)

Melll said:


> Please don`t use washing up liquid on anything that goes into the tank.  Dragonstone is dense but has a lot of nooks and crannies that the chemicals can go into and then potentially leach back out into your tank.   Not worth the risk in my opinion.


That suggestion was purely to clean the *sink* with before using it to clean the dragon stone


----------

